# opinions please



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

job i just did,

missing board returns backs of closets

tub shrouds not screwed down, requires flat tape

clutters of screw misses

bubbled board all over, so i cut them out,

first check bounces

tell service guy about it

fixes one thing and splits, 4 days later he finally gets em all,

check bounces.... fixed 9 days later

service cuts hole for electrician, replaces cut out too close to door and wont span as a butt,

angles get to cold and shrink

mid month no check, s***ty boarder gets paid

this morning I get s**t as no funds paid to dwc for job i did


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I would have been the one " BOUNCIN" after the first check bounced:blink: I would be worried that a company doesnt have the funds to clear


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pull your pants up Nancy!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> I think I would have been the one " BOUNCIN" after the first check bounced:blink: I would be worried that a company doesnt have the funds to clear


 he put the cash into my account and another 300 skins for the grief

he just realized today what I been through.....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey joe, sounds like the hangers i just followed. One screw in the center with six Misses. Had so much pre-fill I thought I was running cornice.

I was the plumber, electrician, and mover on this project. I am convinced Murphy lives here, every day whatever could go wrong went wrong. On the last day I called the homeowner and he tells me he's on vacation. Sure why not I've already lost my ass on this one. Then to find out he's a car salesman.

I broke Company rules to get this job done.

Company rule number 4. If it's snowing I'm not going.

Company rule number 5, if the temperatures below zero I'm not going. 


Overwhelmed with work right now, with no end in sight.


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Forgot to mention, the hangers ended up in jail half way through. And the list goes on and on. Fu*k this job. 


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Forgot to mention, the hangers ended up in jail half way through. And the list goes on and on. Fu*k this job.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


Well it's good to know that I'm not the only one pushing through a chit storm !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Hey joe, sounds like the hangers i just followed. One screw in the center with six Misses. Had so much pre-fill I thought I was running cornice.
> 
> I was the plumber, electrician, and mover on this project. I am convinced Murphy lives here, every day whatever could go wrong went wrong. On the last day I called the homeowner and he tells me he's on vacation. Sure why not I've already lost my ass on this one. Then to find out he's a car salesman.
> 
> ...


think you need to tighten down your axles

and how you say Rule, you mean rude


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Forgot to mention, the hangers ended up in jail half way through. And the list goes on and on. Fu*k this job.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


freakn fellons


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Hey joe, sounds like the hangers i just followed. One screw in the center with six Misses. Had so much pre-fill I thought I was running cornice.
> 
> I was the plumber, electrician, and mover on this project. I am convinced Murphy lives here, every day whatever could go wrong went wrong. On the last day I called the homeowner and he tells me he's on vacation. Sure why not I've already lost my ass on this one. Then to find out he's a car salesman.
> 
> ...


I see a bead of mud:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> job i just did,
> 
> missing board returns backs of closets
> 
> ...


Lean the job next time!


----------

